# Can't seem to add a ticker as my signature.



## Brandane (25 Mar 2011)

Been trying to add one of these "fitness ticker" things as my signature. I go to edit profile, then "change signature". In the box, I paste the bbcode for the ticker, but always get the following message:
[#10211] This image is larger than the maximum allowed dimensions of 350 x 100.

What am I doing wrong? If I remember correctly, getting an avatar on here was a pain for the same reason; every photo I have seems to be too many pixels!

Sorry if it's something obvious; I prefer bikes to computers!


----------



## martint235 (25 Mar 2011)

I think you need to PM admin or just wait for him to pop by this thread. I think it's only something he can do though.


----------



## Timmo (25 Mar 2011)

In case you struggle to find it:

http://www.cyclechat.net/user/1-admin/


----------



## Shaun (25 Mar 2011)

Just send me a PM with your ticker code and I'll add it when I get chance.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Brandane (26 Mar 2011)

Thanks for replies. Shaun, you have a PM.


----------



## Shaun (26 Mar 2011)

Brandane said:


> Thanks for replies. Shaun, you have a PM.



No probs. You now have a "ticker" ...


----------

